# how to clean an old silk lampshade



## Doc (Jun 5, 2003)

We have an old floor lamp with a wonderful silk shade. On close inspection it really needs to be cleaned. Somehow.

Any ideas on how so that I don't tear it, and also what kind of cleaning solution?

Thanks.


----------



## grannygardner (May 4, 2005)

http://www.ehow.com/how_4847495_clean-silk-lamp-shades.html

I did a google search and found this information. Hope it helps.


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

Boy, I don't know..but, be very careful.....If it is old...it will probably be very fragile.
Have you tried taking a very soft brush to it?


----------



## Doc (Jun 5, 2003)

Haven't done anything, yet. Thought I'd ask here first. It is fragile.


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

Be really careful. It it gets damaged in the process, I'm sure you will be just sick about it.
I'm not sure I would attempt it......adds to the character?????


----------



## calliemoonbeam (Aug 7, 2007)

I've used the second method (instruction #3) from the link posted above, but it was a long time ago on a real silk shade, using Dreft. It worked very well then, but not sure how it would do now. I've bought what was supposed to be real silk ribbon for a project, and it in no way looked or performed like the real silk ribbon I got back in the 60s and 70s. Not sure how real silk could be so different, but the lamp shades may be too. 

Even knowing that, I'd probably use that method again, but there are no guarantees. Dreft is kind of expensive...just bought a small bottle the other day for almost $9...but it is very, very gentle and, to me, smells much better than Ivory. I can't stand the smell of Ivory, but it's also a very gentle detergent. Good luck!


----------



## Doc (Jun 5, 2003)

The style of this lampshade probably precludes using detergent. It isn't one smooth shade but multiple inlays -- hard to describe really. Maybe I'll just put it in a dark corner. ha!


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

I would love it, as it is.........Better safe than sorry. I have an old lamp and shade.... one side is discolored......I just turn it away from my line of sight.


----------

